# "Herding" me while jogging



## tstothers (Apr 24, 2013)

I have a 7mo mixed male that I have started jogging with and he is great when we are headed back home but the whole time we are jogging away from home he is nipping and trying to get me to quit run away from home. Is this something he will eventually get used to or do I need to do something else to get him to quit?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

He's playing, not herding. Dogs love to chase, you have to teach him "heel" and how to run in heel rather than just let him do whatever he wants. The reason he stops on the way back is that he's bored of the game by that point, on the way out though its still fun to chase you.

If you train him to heel he'll figure it out much faster than just letting him mature and correcting him for biting.


----------



## simba405 (Mar 14, 2013)

every time he nipped i just stop running. also he got a lot of praise when he didnt nip. eventually he stopped because running was more fun for him and if he nipped we didnt run.


----------

